# IBSD and pregnancy



## ibsdsufferer (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys, Next year I will be moving to the US to get married and shortly after will probably be starting a family. I just wondered how some of you coped with IBS whilst pregnant? Does it get worse or better? Does it affect the baby at all? You know how most IBSD sufferers worry and stress out (thats me all over) so I thought I'd find out way in advance and what I can do to help my body and baby when the time comes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ibsdsufferer (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone have any idea? or any useful websites on this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There have been quite a few threads on this topic so you might try the search.The upshot is more often than not IBS-D tends to get better during pregnancy. probably because it is common for people to get a bit constipated during pregnancy even if they do not have digestive problems.IBS should not effect the baby as long as you eat properly. Some IBSers develop highly disordered eating because of their IBS as it seems logical IBS is caused by food even when it isn't.A few people get worse and if the IBS is bad enough while pregnant your doctor can help you pick out what medications will be OK to use even if you are pregnant (usually Imodium seems to be safe).K.


----------

